# Suicide.



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

Do you guys think people should have the right to commit suicide? 

I say yes. It's the person's own life, and if they want to end it...they should be allowed too. Also, one should have the option of suicide if they are strapped down to a hospital bed with some serious disease and would rather just end their life.

Your opinions?


----------



## John102 (Jun 30, 2009)

Suicide is for the weak who can't cope with their own pain.  I don't care what weak people do with their lives.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 30, 2009)

Of course, people can do what they want. Unless they're my friends, then they can't.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 30, 2009)

Boy, I sure don't want to get cancer then.
I'd end myself.

Yes, I totally agree.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Of course, people can do what they want. Unless they're my friends, then they can't.


You're contradicting yourself. Your friends are people too.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but they aren't allowed to kill themselves.  :'(


----------



## ACCF lover (Jun 30, 2009)

> Do you guys think people should have the right to commit suicide?
> 
> I say yes. It's the person's own life, and if they want to end it...they should be allowed too. Also, one should have the option of suicide if they are strapped down to a hospital bed with some serious disease and would rather just end their life.


 I also agree.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 30, 2009)

No , because we have a life to live it . Not destroy it . why do you think we are here ? Because we got lucky and got a LIFE. It'S not something you can decide to throw away.. This is not human!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> No , because we have a life to live it . Not destroy it . why do you think we are here ? Because we got lucky and got a LIFE. It'S not something you can decide to throw away.. This is not human!


You're right, we have a life to live. But it's _our _life. We can do what we want with it. 
So you're saying if you have a serious disease that has no cure and all you're doing is getting worse and being in serious pain until you just die....you shouldn't have the right to suicide? To just end it if you know it'll end anyways and stop the pain?

@mega: They are allowed to do anything they want with their lives.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> @mega: They are allowed to do anything they want with their lives.


NONONONONONONONONONO NO
No no nuuuu NOOOOOO NO. No.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if your sick , do what ever you want. But I prefer to wait because I don't want pain. But If you are ok and decide to suicide , that is just wrong.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called free will.

@the nub: It's *you're. 
What the hell..."But I prefer to wait because I don't want pain"
If you're in that condition and you prefer to wait...you're going to feel pain. 

There are painless ways of committing suicide too, you know.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 30, 2009)

We all die sometime. It's not like commiting suicide is like a special power which makes you die. We all die and therefore people wo want to should be aloud to die earlier.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but they're my friends so they can't.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever Dustin. They can.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but You got a life to live it all THE WAY LONG TILL YOU DIE BY A NORMAL WAY. Who knows what happens after death ?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called free will. If you want to die, you can. 
Obviously you disagree with it. That's fine by me.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then go kill yourself and tell me if you can come back here with a new body and tell me what happens after death ??? It's just a joke but you understand what I mean. You could maybe never return on Earth , don't take the risk and live your life.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2009)

No, personally, i don't think it's the right way to do, a cowardly way to go.

Coffee: Even if it is they're decision, they can effect other people, maybe making a friend/family member depressed. That's like saying a suicide bomber can go ahead and kill himself/many other people, because it's his decision :L


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay, now every time I look at this topic I hear Peanut in my head saying "That would be a form of SUICIDE."


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Coffee: Even if it is they're decision, they can effect other people, maybe making a friend depressed.


Exactly! =[


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the *censored.3.0*? When did I say I was going to commit suicide. God, you're a *censored.1.2*. I'm saying people have the right to take their life. It's theirs. No one elses. Can you respect that? Or do you have to go off on me and tell me to kill myself when I respect your opinion?

@crash: I agree, it does affect other people. But I still believe that people deserve to do what they want with their life.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like everyone says , only cowards take this way to flee from something.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure they can, but just because they can, doesn't mean it's right :x


----------



## lilypad (Jun 30, 2009)

I think before a person commits suicide they should at least try to get help from someone. But sometimes something is so broken you can't fix it =/ so I guess if the person got all the help they could but still believes suicide is the only option, then I guess...

And I agree with choosing suicide over laying in a hospital bed sick and hooked up on machines for the rest of your life. I would defiantly find a way to kill myself because I wouldn't want to live like that.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said it was right. I said they should have the right to commit it.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 30, 2009)

I always thought that if people really want to, let them.  And that it was a cowardly thing to do, that no matter how tough life gets you should fight the fight.  And I still sort of believe that...

But a couple years ago my friend's sister commits suicide... and then you kind of think about it... and realize if she had just talked to someone, she may have been more willing to fight the fight instead of just ending it... so I don't think that we should say "yeah, suicide's fine if someone doesn't want to be tough"... because the people thinking about it don't need to hear that, they need support... and I think someone staying a live is better than someone dead, generally.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No , they don't ! They give people a bunch of troubles just because they want to kill therself.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there is nothing else you can do but live with pain for the rest of your life, then you should have the right to take it away...
It is your life and if you don't want any more pain, then that doesnt make you a coward


----------



## John102 (Jun 30, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I always thought that if people really want to, let them.  And that it was a cowardly thing to do, that no matter how tough life gets you should fight the fight.  And I still sort of believe that...
> 
> But a couple years ago my friend's sister commits suicide... and then you kind of think about it... and realize if she had just talked to someone, she may have been more willing to fight the fight instead of just ending it... so I don't think that we should say "yeah, suicide's fine if someone doesn't want to be tough"... because the people thinking about it don't need to hear that, they need support... and I think someone staying a live is better than someone dead, generally.


Listen to the mod that's not British, grumpy, or Grawr.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...excuse me? You're telling me they don't? Have you ever heard of something called an 'opinion'? Mine is different from yours.

Someone please, get this six year old out of my thread.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 30, 2009)

people should be allowed to, but I would do everything possible to convince someone not to.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'K, i'm on the same side as you, but i think all your doing is just annoying everyone =r


----------



## Horus (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, better than suffering 


But I'm one of those suicidal people, so yeah


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your an Idiot , it's like saying that serial killers have the right to kill people.Suicide is not made for life. Life is make friends , plays , get a job etc. But you cannot take your life away just because you don't like it.Were not in a game. This is the real world with Real persons. If you have a real prob with you , go see a doc..


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I'm an idiot? Really? So stating my opinion on a certain subject makes me an idiot? Hey, at least I'm not ignorant, I don't act like a *censored.3.0*ing six year old, and I can respect different opinions. 

People have this thing called 'free will' meaning they can do what they want with their lives. If they want to kill themselves, they should have the right to. It's their life. You shouldn't not be allowed to kill yourself if you want to. Especially if there's no hope left and you're already dying. That's my *censored.3.0*ing opinion, and if you can't *censored.3.0*ing respect it, GTFO OF MY THREAD.

Edit: Just because I agree that people should have the right to take away their lives doesn't mean I want to take away my life right now. Also, the whole serial killer thing is irrelevant right now. There's a difference between wanting to die, and just being killed. Now grow up, and shut up.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 30, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you my friend are the idiot. Murder is wrong because it kills someone else. Who are you to tell me what I can and can't do with my life and body?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure have a big mouth you know that ? I was gonna get out of it anyway. You don't seem to see that it's wrong taking your life away. 

Just a question , if you see someone who tells you I think I'm gonna kill myself , and he tells you should I ? Your gonna tell him Yes do It for your own Good !!! You could be in real trouble for doing that. 

Bye Bye


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Just wow.

Can you tell me when I said that committing suicide was alright? No. I never said I agreed it was alright. If I recall correctly I said people should have the right to. lrn2read 

kthanxbi


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sure you can do it. No one can stop you.

But

Suicide is the most *censored.3.0*ing selfish thing you can ever do.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 30, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because we think it should be allowed doesn't mean we are going to go tell people to do it. =/


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 30, 2009)

We're just discussing the topic, not arguing... so please don't get mad at other people, and be respectful of everyone.  If the discussion doesn't calm down and more arguing pursues, I'll lock the thread.


----------



## Tyrai (Jun 30, 2009)

My opinion is stupid but all the suicidal people, give them a job with the armed forces. So, they'll maybe have a chance to die but are also maybe fighting to stay alive. It may help them re-think their outlook on life in a war environment, seeing comrades die, possibly taking away the life of someone else.

Then again, this issue could backfire and cause them to go completely insane and go on a murderous rampage. I doubt we'd ever find out if this theory could work or not though.


----------



## Mino (Jun 30, 2009)

I think people should have the right to choose to be euthanized.  The phrase "commit suicide" has many negative connotations, such as people causing family members or friends shock upon their unsuspected death.  Many people use suicide threats as a way to get attention, which is incredibly selfish, especially when it puts others in danger.

I assume you meant euthanasia, as whether or not people have the right to commit suicide is a rather moot point once they're dead.


----------



## Mino (Jun 30, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> My opinion is stupid but all the suicidal people, give them a job with the armed forces. So, they'll maybe have a chance to die but are also maybe fighting to stay alive. It may help them re-think their outlook on life in a war environment, seeing comrades die, possibly taking away the life of someone else.
> 
> Then again, this issue could backfire and cause them to go completely insane and go on a murderous rampage. I doubt we'd ever find out if this theory could work or not though.


How would that work in peacetime?

Also, I don't want an army made up of suicidal people.  If they were depressed enough to want to end their life, why would they value their own and attempt to fight?


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2009)

Ummm, yea hey while on the topic a great book to read about suicide is 13 reasons why  , i finished it last night WOW itss so good :3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 30, 2009)

Ya need to fight til the end, Don't give up!


----------



## Mino (Jun 30, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> We all die sometime. It's not like commiting suicide is like a special power which makes you die. We all die and therefore people wo want to should be aloud to die earlier.


"Aloud" is an adverb.  "Allow" is a verb, with the preterite form "*allowed*."

I should probably make it clear that "aloud" and "allowed" are homonyms.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

Mino said:
			
		

> I think people should have the right to choose to be euthanized.  The phrase "commit suicide" has many negative connotations, such as people causing family members or friends shock upon their unsuspected death.  Many people use suicide threats as a way to get attention, which is incredibly selfish, especially when it puts others in danger.
> 
> I assume you meant euthanasia, as whether or not people have the right to commit suicide is a rather moot point once they're dead.


Yeah that's what I meant. I didn't know the technical word for it :3


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 30, 2009)

Mino said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_- We all make mistakes...


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jun 30, 2009)

Mino said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grammar snob...


----------



## Kiley (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes,if they want to its their life,it's their problems so they get to make their own desicons.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

Mino said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually they are homophones not homonyms. 

Homophones are words pronounced the same as another yet they differ in spelling/meaning whereas homonyms are words that are spelled the same as another yet have a different meaning. 

"Aloud" and "Allowed" sound the same but do not have the same meaning, and aren't spelled the same, therefore "aloud" and "allowed" are homophones, not homonyms.


----------



## Mino (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE!

I knew that made sense.  I remember a student teacher I had telling me they weren't called homophones anymore, they were called homonyms.  And I was like, what... but Latin.  But no, no, I was wrong.

Just proves how impressionable kids are.  When they learn things, they remember them that way.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's ridiculous. Why wouldn't they be called 'homophones' anymore?

It's like saying that dogs aren't called dogs anymore. They're called cats now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 30, 2009)

hai gaiz wuts goin on in dis srs thread?

No, suicide is completely wrong because the human purpose of life is to live, eat, and reproduce to keep the cycle going.
Don't mess it up just because your "girlfriend" dumped you or some stupid *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Mino (Jun 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> the human purpose of life is to live, eat, and reproduce


Only problem with your theory is: you.  You technically do the first thing, I guess, too much of the second, I'll bet, and definitely none of the last thing.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 30, 2009)

Mino said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, for my the third one is something I *don't* want to do yet. I do live and I eat only 3 meals a day, breakfast, lunch, and dinner.

Another thing is that (I believe in God) God made us all in his image and wanted us to be grateful for what he gave us, and since he gave us life, we aren't being grateful that he gave it to us if we just kill ourselves.


----------



## Mino (Jun 30, 2009)

Mino said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In case you didn't get it, I called you a fat virgin with no life.

Don't worry about it, though.  I just wanted to be an *censored.1.3* for no reason.

Although your views on euthanasia are childish and uninformed, I don't care.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm an [agnostic] atheist xP


----------



## Mino (Jun 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why would he make people suffer long and painful deaths, but damn them to Hell for wanting their suffering to end?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 30, 2009)

Mino said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not fat but am a virgin >_>

And of course you say my views are childish and uninformed, but you obviously just say that because of what I believe in.

@Coffee: Yes, I know already .-.


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the words of Stephen Colbert, "Agnostics are atheists without balls."


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yeah. So basically, I don't believe in god...therefore I don't agree with the last paragraph.

@Matt: Makes sense, I'm a female ;]


----------



## Robin (Jun 30, 2009)

I say yes. If they are sick and tired of their own life, then they should have the choice to stop it. But anyway, if a country bans suicide, there will still be people committing suicide. There's no stopping them.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2009)

Guys.... would ya like to stop fighting and take it to pm?? before this gets locked by darth


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2009)

Guys.... would ya like to stop fighting and take it to pm?? before this gets locked by darth


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 30, 2009)

Mino said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God has plans for everyone.
If someone got cancer like a children at Saint Jude's, he's not going to send them to Hell.
Also, some people have lived perfect lives but took everything for granted. The suicidal people kill themselves because of a small reason at most times, like a little breakup, even if it was 2 weeks. Like I said, God has plans for everyone, so he probably had a plan for them, but they took their life for granted and ended it.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> I say yes. If they are sick and tired of their own life, then they should have the choice to stop it. But anyway, if a country bans suicide, there will still be people committing suicide. There's no stopping them.


I don't know how you could ban suicide :S Since there's no punishment for them if they actually do it o_o


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think he would mind if I exchanged the word balls with boobs.


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if his plan for them was to commit suicide?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agnostic Atheism. 

I don't believe in god, yet there's always a possibility. Because I believe anything is possible. Some things may not be probable, but anything is possible. Just what I believe. No need to say I have no balls or boobs or whatever =p


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> RichD244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you know I'm kidding


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x]

*hugs Matt*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT never is, because God wants the best for us.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 30, 2009)

Committing suicide will only make things worse for your family and friends.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Committing suicide will only make things worse for your family and friends.


Obviously.

Didn't you already say you agreed on the first page or something? o_0


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but I'm just stating an obvious fact.

I'm bored ...


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> RichD244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know that? Are you inside gods head? Even if you are. I doubt you could search each and every plan god has for each and every person.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a fact.
WHAT IF YOU DON'T HAVE FRIENDS OR A FAMILY?! 0=


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you're me.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then you'll never know what he did have for you in mind If you go and kill yourself


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft. Lies.

You have plenty of friends.


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> RichD244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless his plan was for you to kill yourself.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...he would never want you to kill yourself


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> RichD244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psh. You choose your own destiny.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jun 30, 2009)

suicide is not alright.  you are immediately sent to hell if you do!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everyone has a different way of looking at it


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> suicide is not alright.  you are immediately sent to hell if you do!


olololol


----------



## -C*- (Jun 30, 2009)

Sure, go ahead, kill yourself, but it's a *censored.3.0*ing pathetic way to go.

I can understand if you're disabled severely and pretty much find no enjoyment in life, but otherwise, it's just a stupid thing to do.  There are other conditions that, to me, justify ending your own existence, but I'll keep it brief.

And if you're gonna do it, don't *censored.3.0*ing drag out your suicidal stage of life and share it with everyone else.  Because all you're accomplishing is making everyone around you miserable as well.

Going to other people for help is one thing, constantly going, "WAH MY LIFE SUCKS OMG I'M GOING TO HURT/KILL MYSELF" is another.  Just to clarify.


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> RichD244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> How do you know that? Are you inside gods head? Even if you are. I doubt you could search each and every plan god has for each and every person.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you were a Christian (in general), and you believe God made you and everyone else... then why would he tell you to end your life?


----------



## -C*- (Jun 30, 2009)

As a rule, if you believe God created you and all that (hey,different strokes for different folks):

_You_ did _nothing_ to receive the life He gave you.  It is _not_ yours to take away.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 30, 2009)

I like how people say "God doesn't want you to kill yourself" and "it isnt his plan"
But when there are starving children and people dying from horrible diseases slowly and painfully they say "It's god's plan".
God sounds like one evil guy.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I like how people say "God doesn't want you to kill yourself" and "it isnt his plan"
> But when there are starving children and people dying from horrible diseases slowly and painfully they say "It's god's plan".
> God sounds like one evil guy.


and who said that? :/


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Suicide is for the weak who can't cope with their own pain.  I don't care what weak people do with their lives.


I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 30, 2009)

Keep religion out of this, just discuss the topic from your views.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Do you guys think people should have the right to commit suicide?
> 
> I say yes. It's the person's own life, and if they want to end it...they should be allowed too. Also, one should have the option of suicide if they are strapped down to a hospital bed with some serious disease and would rather just end their life.
> 
> Your opinions?


I was worried, I thought you were thinking about it. I would drive down there and stop you. 

Anyways, I don't think so. It's like killing.


----------



## Anna (Jun 30, 2009)

they can, but i have no respect for them tbh.
cowards way out.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where have I seen this before...


----------



## StbAn (Jun 30, 2009)

U r not supossed to have the desicion


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> RichD244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* you.

wait... I've seen this before.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 30, 2009)

StbAn said:
			
		

> U r not supossed to have the desicion


What is that even supposed to say?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 30, 2009)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> suicide is not alright.  you are immediately sent to hell if you do!


And in the Middle age , when you suicide , they cut your head off and no paradise for you


----------



## StbAn (Jun 30, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> StbAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at the Wii master 64 post it is over there


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nononono, coffee is supposed to say that.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not here Matt.


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> RichD244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bawww.

Why not?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhg. Okay you know what? Do whatever you want. I'm not getting into this.


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> RichD244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're already in this.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh....*censored.3.0*.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jun 30, 2009)

People have a right to, but I dont like it. 
Suicide effects people for the rest of their lives....beleive me...


----------



## AmyRawr (Jun 30, 2009)

Its_ their _life. 
They can do whatever the hell they want.


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> RichD244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... you ARE.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to be in this right now...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuuuuuu, coffee is not part of this D=

Just continue yelling at me or whatever and leave her alone.


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> RichD244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

I'm not in the mood for yelling and *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever, as long as you leave her out of this.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever, as long as you leave her out of this.


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice double post


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 30, 2009)

Computer was being really laggy.


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Computer was being really laggy.


Cool


----------



## merinda! (Jun 30, 2009)

Suicide, is something that cant be described.
in a way.
If you think some one is weak and are thinking or have committed suicide
You wouldn't obviously have a clue what they go/went through.
And Yes, Life is meant to be lived.
but how can you live it
when you're not happy?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 30, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Suicide, is something that cant be described.
> in a way.
> If you think some one is weak and are thinking or have committed suicide
> You wouldn't obviously have a clue what they go/went through.
> ...


Their is always a way to be happy. You cannot restart a new life by killing yourself each time. Think about it , you only have one chance ... who knows what comes after death ! I always wondered.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made no sense at all
you only have one life, not many...
and people have different views on what happens after death, so let them find out for themselves I guess... :/


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I just said.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope you said everytime you have a life, you kill it...


----------



## Phil (Jun 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Of course, people can do what they want. Unless they're my friends, then they can't.


yeah exactly what Megamannt125 said


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 30, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You try using a 5 year old computer owned by 9 year old with no antivirus or firewall. =/


----------



## Resonate (Jun 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Do you guys think people should have the right to commit suicide?


I have mixed feelings about this issue at the moment...so hopefully by the end of this post, I can sort out my feelings and decide for myself what I believe.

As far as rights go, people have their own choice and free-will to take away their own life...but it's a very pathetic and cowardly way to go if you ask me.  As humans, we are often times thrown into situations where we believe that life is almost _unbearable_.  

I strongly believe that suicide is never the answer.  No matter what you are going through, no matter the pain and disbelief you have in yourself...there is always a better way then ending your life.  There are always people ready and willing to listen to you.

About people on their deathbeds and suicide...the first thing that came to my mind was Patch Adams.  It was a great movie...but enough about that.

If I was in so much pain that I could barely go on...I would continue to push forward for the sake of those around me.  Many of us take other people that are special and important in life for granted, and when dealing with the temptations of suicide I would probably only think of myself.  Not everyone wants to go on with their lives though, and it is agonizing for them.

Oh yeah, & listen to that mod DarthGohan

*I realized I never gave my answer  =P

Well.  

If you absolutely can not stand life, and want everyone around you to know that they were nothing to you...if you don't care about anyone other than yourself, and just want all your troubles to go away...than by all means go ahead.  Nobody's stopping you.

But...

It's never the right answer.  Even if you think that there is no other alternative...you will gain your strength back in others.  There are always those willing to help and to listen.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said '' You cannot ''


----------



## melly (Jun 30, 2009)

suicide is for the weak minded, ppl who give up and don't want to do a thing about it

suicide is for loosers! Fight for your life and die in honor by fighting for life


----------



## ohjazzybean (Jul 7, 2009)

i agree,
no one can understand the pain your in,
so you can't say it's for the weak,
it's for those who were strong enough to have known when to give in.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 7, 2009)

"We have one life, not many"?  Says who?  Fundamentalist Christians?  The Kabbalah, Torah, Buddhist teachings, and many others all agree on one thing -- the soul cannot be adequately improved in one visit to the earth, and thus requires to be reincarnated.  Granted, this has nothing to do with suicide ...


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 7, 2009)

Suicide isn't weak at all.
Think about all the people who will be hurt.
I guess suicide is a way out, not the correct way, but a way.
In older times suicide was thought of as like heroic or something like that.
Anyway, I think suicide is OK.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 7, 2009)

Suicide is somewhat a weak decision. It means that you're too weak to face your fears and get over whatever crap you're going through. I'd hate to use this as an example, but consider what Obama (er) went through. His dad left him, his mom was sick half of the time, and did he kill himself? No. 

So why the hell would you? Only someone too cowardice and too weak would kill themselves.


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2009)

ohjazzybean said:
			
		

> i agree,
> no one can understand the pain your in,
> so you can't say it's for the weak,
> it's for those who were strong enough to have known when to give in.


Thanks for bumping a topic that is old. Just thanks.


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 7, 2009)

ur go to hell for that!@?!?!!


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 7, 2009)

Ross_Svan said:
			
		

> ur go to hell for that!@?!?!!


Says who?  Besides, the concept of just one hell, especially a brimstone laden, fiery one, is unbelievably primitive.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 7, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Suicide is for the weak who can't cope with their own pain.  I don't care what weak people do with their lives.


That


----------



## melly (Jul 7, 2009)

Suicide is for the weak, they get hurt "ooh its the end of the world"
better to move on and fix the problen then to sulk about how bad your life is

I know from experience and glad, I am strong to fight and move on


----------



## Princess (Jul 7, 2009)

I can not really comment on this, for I have mixed views toward this subject. I don't really know if I regret it.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jul 7, 2009)

Really does it matter if it is legal or illegal once it is done?

It is a sad thing to have happen, I know it probably could be a right, but it does hurt many other people besides just that person.  

I honestly don't know but I don't know but I don't think it can be right unless the person knows they are dieing soon anyway in a  painful way and would rather go out peacefully... but it is still a very grey area...


----------



## Angelo (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree with you, Coffeebean. If they don't want to further suffer through their life they can end it now. Although, it would still be a wiser option to try to improve it. But if it is awful enough the completely have the right to put themselves out of their misery.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2009)

To each his own.  If you wanna go, leave. If you wanna stay, stay.  Live for yourself not for others. Or die for yourself. Do whatever you want. Just do it already. Don't be a procrastinator.  =)


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 9, 2009)

If something happens fix it rather than ending like that..


----------



## Anna (Jul 9, 2009)

cowards way out.
.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 9, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> If something happens fix it rather than ending like that..


Once you've lost everything and can't fix it it's the only way out, either that or spend your entire life in deep depression and lonliness. Or if you have a horrible disease, you could either die a slow and painful death or end it quickly.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are two extreme cases. And wallowing in your own self pity like you said, is weak too. You don't have to do that. You can choose to be depressed and lonely. Or you can choose to be happy and find someone. The second one is still a no-go. If you're gonna die a slow painful death, I'd rather make the most of it, and spend my time with my friends and family, rather than be an idiot and knock myself off.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, cheery topic 

Under the right circumstances, I do.

Obviously a 14 year old teenager who just had a breakup shouldn't have the right.

Howeveer, if, say, some 70 year old woman was in a hospital bed, suffering from some incurable ailment, and requested euthanasia, then I do believe she should be allowed to be in control of when her own time was up, yes.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> Wow, cheery topic
> 
> Under the right circumstances, I do.
> 
> ...


But wouldn't you want to spend as much time with your family/friends as you could before you died?


----------



## kalinn (Jul 9, 2009)

its their life, they should do what they want with it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> its their life, they should do what they want with it.


All right, thanks for the idea. Anyone here against animal cruelty?


----------



## kalinn (Jul 9, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep yep


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's their animal, they should do what they want with it.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 9, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touch


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jul 9, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Suicide is for the weak who can't cope with their own pain.  I don't care what weak people do with their lives.


.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 9, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's not, the animal is the owner if its life.  You can "own" an animal, but not its life.....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 10, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you paid for it and it's yours. Just like an object, it's yours once you buy it. You can do what you want with it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 10, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well what if you can't find anyone?
And you'd really want to live your final days coughing up blood, in serious internal pain, and it only getting worse until you die?
@BB WTF Animals are not objects, if your gonna get a pet you should take responsibility and treat it as well as you would a human being.
Anyone who is cruel to animals should be jailed.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 10, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but your animal has the right to live


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 10, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... What?  Animals are not objects.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 10, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, they aren't like a T.V. or a Lamp they are living breathing creatures like us.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 10, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Those poor things. Animal abuse is horrible. Vegetarianism FTW :3


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 10, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said before


----------



## djman900 (Jul 10, 2009)

its there choice


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Of course its there life.


----------



## fitzy (Jul 11, 2009)

It's their choice IMO.


----------



## Fontana (Jul 12, 2009)

It's pretty selfish.

Choosing to end your lives while the ones who love you lead a depressing life while your gone.


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But people will help you out of depression. friends family..?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 12, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what if you have none?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 12, 2009)

i say they should just because if u wanna do it for some strange reason i think u should be able to
.....*but i wouldnt recomend it >_<


----------



## Conor (Jul 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would still rather be alive, you can make more friends and just get on with life.


----------



## noury (Jul 12, 2009)

lol commiting suicide is the persons choise if they wanna die or not


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely..?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 12, 2009)

noury said:
			
		

> lol commiting suicide is the persons choise if they wanna die or not


why are you loling? how is suicide funny?


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 12, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> noury said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


N00BS of course...

It's not funny...


----------

